# Mk2 5speed oil type



## Buttplug (Sep 26, 2017)

I have an 87 mk2 GLI with a 5 speed trans. It doesn't want to ever shift into 2nd or 4th (synchros are toast). I'm wondering if putting a synthetic transmission fluid (specifically Redline MT90) would help this problem temporarily? 

I know these specific 5 speeds can be finacky, so I'm just wondering if this would do any good, or ultimately hurt it and make the problem worse.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

If the syncros are gone, you need to double clutch...
http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-double-clutching.htm


----------



## Buttplug (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah I've been double clutching. Readjusted clutch cable, nothing had helped. I'm simply wondering I I can put synthetic gear oil in my trans and if it would help or hurt f


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Not gear oil, that's too thick, I mean, the kind you put in differentials.
Most of them use ATF unless specified in your user manual. DSG
fluid would be an improvement over ATF. It's a heavier weight trans
fluid, not cheap. 

If double clutching doesn't help at all, then it may be more than the syhronizers.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Actually, a thinner oil (or, a slipperier oil) will typically make it worse, not better. A syncro needs friction to operate. 

It's an 020 transmission - they were spec'ed to use 75w90 GL-4 oil. Pennzoil Syncromesh is one of the few that's still fairly easy to find. 
Try to stay away from GL-5 gear oils, as they'll eat what's left of the brass sync rings.


----------



## NWFDUB (May 30, 2015)

Not long ago I did quite a bit of research into this. First it helps to know your climate. The MT90 is prone to warmer temps. Meaning if you live in a cold climate, best to warm up before running. 

Given your particular situation, I would do several changes of Pennzoil syncromesh, running a few hundred miles in-between changes. 

After the syncromesh stops coming out green. Switch to G 060 726 A2. After your second change of the G60 you'll question if you even had a problem. 

Then go into intervals. First 7000 miles, or every 6 months for a year. Then yearly staying with the G60. Best of luck.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## N1ch (Dec 6, 2004)

Go PB's and two bottles of Pennzoil Sycromesh Gear oil, Problem solved!


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Buttplug said:


> I have an 87 mk2 GLI with a 5 speed trans. It doesn't want to ever shift into 2nd or 4th (synchros are toast). I'm wondering if putting a synthetic transmission fluid (specifically Redline MT90) would help this problem temporarily?
> 
> I know these specific 5 speeds can be finacky, so I'm just wondering if this would do any good, or ultimately hurt it and make the problem worse.


Have you tried adjusting the shifter mechanism?


----------

